# The Crescent Lake Area of Washington



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

I rode this last week and had a ball.








The Tin Shack Meadow 



The trail takes you past more alpine lakes than you can shake a stick at.The fishing was tremendous.



This is an easy route that takes you past great views of Mount Rainier, gorgeous valleys, and alpine meadows. 15 miles round trip distance with most of that distance being through the Norse Peak Wilderness area. This route can be completed in one day. A great overnight trip, with an evening spent in the Tin Shack meadow, is an even better way to enjoy this trip.







The airplane of airplane meadow.



As always more pics and info HERE


----------

